# trying to conceive! help!



## princess96 (Apr 26, 2016)

H and i are trying to have a baby! but it seems like nothing is working! ladies help me out here! we've tried all the "home remedies" and nothing!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Assuming you are putting tab A into slot B on a regular basis, for at least 6 months, your next step is to see your GYN, not internet strangers who lack a medical degree.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I am at the age where one is trying NOT to have a baby, but at the same time prefer for everything to be healthy and as natural as possible. Research on this topic also lends to advice of things you may want to avoid in order to insure optimal opportunities. This is general advice.

*YOUR CYCLE:*
Many trying to avoid pregnancy will use the timing method to avoid having sex on fertile days. You can also use this to try to have sex primarily in fertile days.

*ALLOW SPERM TO MATURE:*
During your infertile days your husband should take a break from reaching orgasm for at least a few day prior to the days you are fertile. This will allow his sperm to mature and build into a higher volume.

*YOUR HUSBAND'S HORMONE LEVELS:*
Your husband should be careful NOT to do anything that counteracts testosterone in his system. Oddly enough diets high in soy counteract male testosterone. Generally speaking you should make sure your husband is getting plenty of fruits and vegetables as opposed to junk food that lacks the essential nutrients to produce sperm. Read up on what the male body needs to produce sperm naturally and you may find this helpful. 

*PERFORMANCE ENHANCING DRUGS:*
There are many products that claim to help men gain muscle in the gym and boost libido at home. He should probably avoid these, because it is important that HIS BODY produce these chemicals on its own. If they come from an outside source, then the body shuts down the internal production of enzymes and hormones that are also needed for healthy reproduction. He may boost his libido, but his body internally shuts down sperm production if he is taking performance enhancing drugs. Do not dismiss this, as many amateur male athletes still like to take shortcuts to make themselves looked ripped. 

*TEMPERATURE OF THE TESTICLES:*
The testicles need to remain a few degrees lower than the normal body temperature in order to produce sperm. If he wears tight underwear, goes to the sauna, takes long baths, soaks in a hot tub, or works seated in high temperature conditions, then this will drastically impede his body's ability to produce sperm. 

*OPTIMAL LEVELS OF AROUSAL:*
In order to produce an optimal amount of ejaculate that carries the sperm, your husband should reach a heightened state of arousal and remain there for an extended amount of time. If you say, let's try now and he rushes to climax in about 15 minutes his body will not have time to fully prepare a complete "load" of sperm so to speak. He needs to get aroused and allow at least an hour before climaxing in order to achieve an optimal volume of ejaculate. 

Hope that helps, 
Badsanta


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

@princess96 - how long have you been trying? Stay away from Hot tubs.. heat isn't good for sperm.. 

I went through near 7 yrs trying to conceive after we had our 1st son.. in our case..although never confirmed.. I think I got an infection in my body after my C-section.. had no symptoms at all.. adhesion's grew & they bound up my tubes I guess, kinking them...

They say to give it a full year of trying.. before contacting an Obgyn for more investigation... Here are some of the tests I ended up having: 

*1. *They always start with the sperm test ... husbands was healthy, they rate mobility shape & count....so I knew it wasn't him .. 

*2*. A "hysterosalpingogram" (they shoot this dye through your tubes ... I guess mine was good but a little longer than usual they told me).... 

*3.* A "post coital test"...you have sex, run to the docs, he pulls out a sample of your juices up there & puts them under a microscope to see how the sperm is making it's way through your mucus..... sometimes this can be an issue for certain couples.... the wife's mucus may be "hostile" ... this was the case for an Aunt of mine, they ended up adopting... 

*4*. I also took "Clomid" for so many months -this was about ovulation.. probably didn't need it , that didn't work either.

*5*. They often do an Endometrial biopsy... 

*6*.. Ended up.. I eventually had an Exploratory Laparoscopy.. where they removed those adhesions.. then we went on to have 5 more kids. Could be anything ! Could be something small.. could be something more difficult to treat.. but until you've tried for over a year.. take a deep breath.. 



badsanta said:


> *ALLOW SPERM TO MATURE:*
> During your infertile days your husband should take a break from reaching orgasm for at least a few day prior to the days you are fertile. This will allow his sperm to mature and build into a higher volume.


I believed this when we couldn't conceive.. and it took a toll on my husband *making him wait days *before we did it..timing these romps.. I lived by that basal body thermometer.. all that...

But when we conceived our daughter yrs later.. I learned he wanked it in the am.. and we had sex that night (a guy at work told him to do that -to UP the odds of a girl).... We conceived her that night .. so Hmmmm.... if the man's count is LOW.. this may help.. if his count is NORMAL .. saving it up may not be an issue at all...

What this will do , however, is statistically give you a higher chance of having sons (we ought to know)... Hitting it right on your ovulation with a high concentration of sperm favors sons.

There are many books on amazon to explore options, give you time tables .... how long it should take..ways to UP chances... when to be concerned.. 

What to Do When You Can't Get Pregnant: The Complete Guide to All the Options for Couples Facing Fertility Issues: Books


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I really don't want to discourage you, but my wife and I went through this and a few cautionary notes:

Infertility can be extremely damaging to relationships. Especially be sure that you don't let lovemaking turn into babymaking - done on a schedule, designed just to procreate. Have frequent sex, but don't try to plan it around getting pregnant.

Infertility treatments do not have a great success rate and can be really miserable for both of you.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

princess96 said:


> H and i are trying to have a baby! but it seems like nothing is working! ladies help me out here! we've tried all the "home remedies" and nothing!


do you have a handsome neighbor? just asking.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Married&Confused said:


> do you have a handsome neighbor? just asking.


LOL

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Read "Taking Charge of Your Fertility". It is one of the very best books about this subject.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

First thing (and it is the hardest thing) relax. As others have said, give it a year and try to relax a bit. My xwife and I tried for 9 months for our first child (back in 1984). After about 6 months of worrying non stop I think that just saying the heck with it had about as much to do with our success as the following:

The MMMABP (Modified Manier Make A Baby Program) Manier was a friend of mine years ago that was in your situation and his answer was sex every day. I took his program and modified it to every other day, do not miss a day. I felt mine was superior as it gave the mans body a full 48 to get fully recharged, thought that with every day you would just be shooting a lot of blanks. Like I said we did this for 9 months and were finally successful, believe it or not it was a job! Good news is, that on our other two children, one took like to weeks of trying, the last one was only a one shot deal! (but whats a guy suppose to do when she says "Give it to me big guy!" besides, once wont matter.......uh right.) Mainly don't give up, try to relax, enjoy. Good luck to you.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife was in a stressful job and didn't get pregnant for six months. She left the job and within 6 weeks was pregnant.
Also, during that time we went a pretty strict schedule of sex every 48 hours. No more, no less.

A combination of good viability for sperm at a that frequency and you won't miss a the woman's fertility. It was something I read and it seems to have worked.

So that's the first thing you should be trying. That and you can try for targeting ovulation but I think every two days was more fun.


----------



## sunhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

I once read that edging can help with conceiving. If you don't know what edging is, google it ... but just in a few short words: you try to get aroused to the point where you're just about to orgasm and then stop stimulating so you orgasm doesn't come through. You repeat this about 6 times. The 7th time you allow yourself to orgasm (after your husband has orgasmed inside you). Your orgasm will be very powerfull. This makes your cervix / uterus "suck" in more of the semen. This will increase your chance of getting pregnant.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

If it doesn't happen, don't rule out adoption! Lots of babies need loving homes! (I know a lot of women don't want to hear that - they want "their own" but if you talk to ANY mother of an adopted child, they will tell you they loved that baby like their own from the minute they held it.)


----------

